# Horn problems on 69 GTO



## minnocen (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello all, I am new here and just bought a 1969 GTO. I have owned several "A" body cars before and mostly a Chevy guy, but I simply love the GTOs and thrilled to own one!

I just bought the Service Manual and I am sure many of my questions can be answered in there, but I thought I could get a head start. My GTO has the wood steering wheel and when I press the center cap, I have no horn. I don't even know where the horns are located! I presume they are under the plastic shroud between the Endora and radiator support. 

Any suggestions on where I can start to chase down the horn issue for safety reasons?

Thank you!
Matt


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

minnocen said:


> Hello all, I am new here and just bought a 1969 GTO. I have owned several "A" body cars before and mostly a Chevy guy, but I simply love the GTOs and thrilled to own one!
> 
> I just bought the Service Manual and I am sure many of my questions can be answered in there, but I thought I could get a head start. My GTO has the wood steering wheel and when I press the center cap, I have no horn. I don't even know where the horns are located! I presume they are under the plastic shroud between the Endora and radiator support.
> 
> ...


The manual will show you were they're located. If they're like the '70 they'll be mounted on the center vertical support on the rad core support. Chances are if they're original they are toast. New ones can be found at PY or Ames.


----------



## minnocen (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you for the quick response GTO Judge!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Matt, welcome. So if your horn has not worked since you got the car, and before you start replacing components and chasing wires, check under the cap and see if the horn switch is even hooked up. Matt


----------



## minnocen (Aug 5, 2014)

Matt, thanks for the welcome and great idea - Okam's razor says the easiest solution is the most likely! 

I am working a few other bugs out, so I will probably be having many more questions. All the help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would locate the horn relay and make sure it has power. Then make sure it's getting a ground signal from the horn button, if it is, then verify it's putting 12v out when the horn button is pressed, if yes, then the horns are more then likely bad.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Rukee said:


> I would locate the horn relay and make sure it has power. Then make sure it's getting a ground signal from the horn button, if it is, then verify it's putting 12v out when the horn button is pressed, if yes, then the horns are more then likely bad.


What he said. My '67 horn relay had corroded connections. Used a paper nail file to clean 'em up and voila, a horn that beeped. Later on had a loose connection in the steering wheel.


----------



## minnocen (Aug 5, 2014)

Just to make sure I have it correct, I believe in 1969, the horn relay was also the ignition buzzer and it is located just on top of the master cylinder. I have no buzzer when the keys are in the ignition and all of the wires are connected to the relay. I have 4 pins on mine - one for the buzzer and I presume the other three for the horn relay. Should one of the three for the horn relay be 12V input, the other ground from the horn button, and the third 12V output to the horns? Thank you!


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

minnocen, be sure the horn button contacts are good. Even if everything is good/replaced bad contacts can still make it not work properly. Dan


----------



## oldgoat64 (Jun 26, 2014)

I would make sure the fuse is good first.


----------

